# Help! Midi keyboard suddenly stopped working in Logic



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m hoping someday can help me resolve a crazy problem.

I’ve been using an Arturia Keystep in Logic for years with no problem. Today I loaded up Logic and suddenly the keyboard is not sending any notes (usually the midi notes display when I hit keys).

If I unplug the USB and plug it in again it says “1 USB in/out available”. Also, strangely, if I hit keys it starts resizing the Logic windows and stuff like that, so it appears to think the keyboard is a control surface or something.

The Keystep is recognized in the Arturia Midi software and I successfully updated the firmware on it after this problem occurred.

I’m not that well-versed in the Audio/Midi environment on the Mac so I’m not sure if there’s anything to do in there. I tried messing around but couldn’t figure it out.

I thought the keyboard might have died, but I opened up some Arturia synths and the IKMultimedia B-3X in standalone mode and the Keystep works. In the Arturia synth standalone it even lists the Keystep as a midi device and lets me select or unselect it.

This therefore seems to be a Logic issue, but I can’t figure out how to re-add the keyboard. It’s not in the list of keyboard controllers in Logic and I’m not even sure how I originally set it up (or if it was just detected).

I’ve tried restarting my computer as well, but unfortunately that doesn’t work.

Does anyone have any ideas for how to resolve this? It’s killing me. I contacted Arturia support but I’m not sure how long it takes for them to deal with issues like this and I don’t want to be unable to work on music.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 5, 2021)

I have no idea if this is only a temporary fix, but someone on a Logic forum suggested this and it solved the problem:

Logic Pro/Control Surfaces/bypass all control surfaces

I still wonder how it happened and if there is anything more I need to do.


----------

